# Scores Again!



## ou8amaus (Mar 23, 2015)

Picked up a nice haul on Kijiji today... including a press, corker, 2 carboys, a few cases of bottles, plate filters and miscellaneous stuff... 50$ !!! I hate to see anyone leave this hobby... but if they do I refuse to let their stuff retire with them!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 23, 2015)

That is a steal! Good going!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 23, 2015)

You had to be wearing a mask!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 24, 2015)

definitely a nice score !

figure out how much you saved and tell the wife that you will put the difference in grapes in this upcoming season


----------



## barbiek (Mar 24, 2015)

Yea really nice that's press looks fairly new! Congrats and have fun with it!


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 24, 2015)

wow.I'd have thought I would have scored large just getting the press for that price!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2015)

Great find


----------



## bkisel (Mar 24, 2015)

What an awesome bargain! I can't imagine why the seller let it all go for just $50.00.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 24, 2015)

bkisel said:


> What an awesome bargain! I can't imagine why the seller let it all go for just $50.00.


 
ou8amaus made him an offer he couldn't refuse!


----------



## 2020steve (Mar 24, 2015)

WOW ~~~ What a deal


----------



## ou8amaus (Mar 24, 2015)

bkisel said:


> What an awesome bargain! I can't imagine why the seller let it all go for just $50.00.



I had responded to an ad for 2 carboys… I offered 20$ and that was the best offer. When I showed up to pick it up the seller turned out to be a really sweet old lady whose husband had passed away a few years ago and now she is trying to empty her home of 50 years of stuff. She was totally overwhelmed by the massive work room where her husband had kept his tools, projects, wine making stuff, etc. So after taking the carboys I spent an hour or so helping her drag some of the real junk out to her curb. Behind the junk we found the balance of his wine making stuff! She insisted I take it all for free, but I managed to force an extra $30 into her hands.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 24, 2015)

Did the police follow you home? What a steal!


----------



## bkisel (Mar 24, 2015)

ou8amaus said:


> I had responded to an ad for 2 carboys… I offered 20$ and that was the best offer. When I showed up to pick it up the seller turned out to be a really sweet old lady whose husband had passed away a few years ago and now she is trying to empty her home of 50 years of stuff. She was totally overwhelmed by the massive work room where her husband had kept his tools, projects, wine making stuff, etc. So after taking the carboys I spent an hour or so helping her drag some of the real junk out to her curb. Behind the junk we found the balance of his wine making stuff! She insisted I take it all for free, but I managed to force an extra $30 into her hands.



A bitter sweet story. I'm glad you were able to bring some comfort to the lady and help her in a practical way by moving some of the junk to the curb. I think both of you were blessed by the "transaction".


----------



## ou8amaus (Mar 24, 2015)

bkisel said:


> A bitter sweet story. I'm glad you were able to bring some comfort to the lady and help her in a practical way by moving some of the junk to the curb. I think both of you were blessed by the "transaction".



Definitely blessed. She asked me to keep in touch so on my next batch I will be checking in on her and will bring a few bottles... Maybe drinking wine made from her husbands equipment will bring good memories for her.


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 24, 2015)

Great intentions there. I bet she would be most appreciative. Karma is good.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice, I paid that much for a worn out Ferrari corker.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 24, 2015)

At the beginning of reading this post, I felt like you should be put in jail. After your last post, I take it all back! 

What a nice thing to do.. Her husbands stuff did not go to waste, and she can relive some old homemade wine memories. 

Good on you ou8amaus!


----------



## ou8amaus (Mar 24, 2015)

JohnT said:


> At the beginning of reading this post, I felt like you should be put in jail. After your last post, I take it all back!
> 
> What a nice thing to do.. Her husbands stuff did not go to waste, and she can relive some old homemade wine memories.
> 
> Good on you ou8amaus!



Trust me, as she started to pile things in my car I felt a bit like a louse. Honestly she seemed so happy just knowing that the stuff would have a second life. Not sure I believe in Karma on this earth (too many bad people not getting their just desserts for my taste) but I do believe that we need to be kind with each other. Just 'cuz.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 24, 2015)

ou8amaus said:


> I had responded to an ad for 2 carboys… I offered 20$ and that was the best offer. When I showed up to pick it up the seller turned out to be a really sweet old lady whose husband had passed away a few years ago and now she is trying to empty her home of 50 years of stuff. She was totally overwhelmed by the massive work room where her husband had kept his tools, projects, wine making stuff, etc. So after taking the carboys I spent an hour or so helping her drag some of the real junk out to her curb. Behind the junk we found the balance of his wine making stuff! She insisted I take it all for free, but I managed to force an extra $30 into her hands.


 
You are a class act, my Friend. Glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2015)

Great story and a great score!


----------

